# Deep Brain Stimulation DBS



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've been hearing a lot about DBS lately. It was on the show WIRED and in a magazine I read. It is fascinating. Anyone else know anything about it? It's used mainly to help Parkinsons? patients control their tremors, and it works miraculously.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

:afr 
It doesn't sound very... nice... 
I picture someone massaging my brain with fat meaty fingers like a piece of clay.... Ugh!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Check it out Po, they peal back your scalp, insert a wire into your brain and it's like a pacemaker to stimulat that particulare brain area. The patient, who before couldn't control his movements, now can move naturally almost instantaneously. It's wild.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just plug my brain into a computer (Visual Studio 8.1 and check my brain for C++ code? That's a mess.  :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

might as well get a benzo pump installed in your body.


----------

